# Minecraft Alpha, The best game you've ever played.



## Southpaw (Aug 28, 2010)

Very hard to explain this game, but if you like sandbox games, this one is one of the best.

Minecraft

So, does anyone actually play it?

I just started a server, PM me and we can play sometime.

Discuss


----------



## Runefox (Aug 28, 2010)

I played this like a looooooong time ago, but I didn't know it actually had multiplayer.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like 8-bit SL


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 28, 2010)

its come a loooooooong way since a looooooooong time ago.

>;3


----------



## Alstor (Aug 28, 2010)

WHAT'S GOIN'S INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 28, 2010)

That game looks horrible, and I play Second Life for christ sake.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a pretty good game, but only if you're willing to pay for the full game. Which I can't. So bawww.
But the single player building is pretty good.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 28, 2010)

MINECRAFT FUCK YEAH!!!

Yeah I do play minecraft, it's a great way to lose a lot of time.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 14, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That game looks horrible, and I play Second Life for christ sake.


 
Graphics look horrible but the game is fun as hell.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANgI2o_Jinc


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2010)

Played this for a bit quite a while ago.  Shit's amazing.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 14, 2010)

A-MAY-ZING


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 14, 2010)

Heard about how badass it is. tbh Its just not my scene. Creativity is for art. When I'm playing a game, I want everything set out for me to play with. I don't want to have to invent the fucking chess board and hand-lathe every piece.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 14, 2010)

Game's addicting.

Freakin' love it

my first building:
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...n/My_house.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...ouse_padio.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...livingroom.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...1_bathroom.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...use_floor2.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...r2_bedroom.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...ivingroom2.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...oungeroom1.png
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/x...ouse_attic.png

My brother's lighthouse (all blocks gained legitimately)
[yt]pLjIs2FRF3M[/yt]


----------



## Attaman (Sep 14, 2010)

[yt]rF9xMNuAfwE[/yt]
[yt]L_S_7DRfCow[/yt]

Been playing it the last two weeks, it has eaten much of my free time.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 14, 2010)

you guys are really terrible
it's like calling roguelike games gay because they have ascii
god there's enough reasons to hate minecraft that some constructiveness would be nice nice


----------



## Attaman (Sep 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> you guys are really terrible


 FAF Achievement Unlocked:  Realizing the Obvious.


----------



## RyanBunny (Sep 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> FAF Achievement Unlocked:  Realizing the Obvious.



/ironyon 
woah woah! D:
/ironyoff

Hooray for pushing the living dead... :3

Just bought the Game Today and also thought about Setting up a 24/7 Server for it...

I am really addicted to it 8]


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> FAF Achievement Unlocked:  Realizing the Obvious.


 
shit
where do i cash in my points


----------



## Oovie (Sep 16, 2010)

I didn't like the survival mode, it's too easy. I was hoping zombies to be bum rushing my base all night or something and I actually had to, survive, you know? I think it could induce autism as well, I had to put it down almost immediately after a few days of playing it. I don't think even WoW had a grip over me like that, so glad I didn't let it go on for more than a few days.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I didn't like the survival mode, it's too easy. I was hoping zombies to be bum rushing my base all night or something and I actually had to, survive, you know?


Find a place uphill, with water, connected to multiple dungeons.  Trust me, you'll get your survival mode.


----------



## Oovie (Sep 19, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Game's addicting.


 Why I stopped playing it after a week, I'm under the impression this game_ is _the cause of autism!


----------



## Oovie (Sep 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Find a place uphill, with water, connected to multiple dungeons.  Trust me, you'll get your survival mode.


 I found a hole that led to the bottom, full of dungeons, but still too easy. I dropped TNT in each monster spawner, you can easy line of sight most things from around a corner, just not hard enough. I wanted the kamikaze dudes to blow up the entrances to my base after a certain time and everything starts going through the tunnels. Then I'd give me a reason to build traps of some sort.

Double post? I didn't even noticed I just responded to this, how odd.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I found a hole that led to the bottom, [...] but still too easy.


If you're heading down, dungeons are _easy_.  If you're heading parallel, dungeons still aren't an issue barring low health, no armor, and a Skeleton Spawner.  If you're coming from below, with multiple dark angles of attack from above and beside and enemies who have no fear of a kamikaze jump, you're in trouble.  Never fight a literal uphill battle against a horde of Skeletons and Spiders backed by Creeper and Zombie spawners.

And, well, wait for the multiplayer I guess?  Since you bought it the 16th or earlier, it means you own the full game and can do whatever you want with it.  Even if you dislike the game now, might have some appeal later with multiplayer:  Only place where Obsidian really becomes important and making TNT Cannons gets a use.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd like it more if I didn't have to suck up resources for 2 billion hours. Right clicking on dirt for 2 hours isn't fun in any way, but building crazy buildings is.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 19, 2010)

Never played, but I just witnessed someone's entire Sunday being spent on this game. Looks kind of interesting and .. really "open"? I don't even quite get it.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

I fucking hate this thread now.

Just what I needed, another game to be addicted to in a short period of time.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> WHAT'S GOIN'S INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN?


 
i cant believe i just spent 10 minutes watching that ....


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2010)

I watched the videos on youtube but I didn't really see a real "appeal" to it. It's interesting but I'd rather play with legos...


----------



## Barak (Sep 19, 2010)

Duuuuude.....I'm having so much fun like bulding the deepest staircase posible.....But it's always snowing in my game, anyway to fix that ? D:


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 19, 2010)

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll320/Mysterypegnuin/obsidian.png
mining obsidian is taking forever


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2010)

Barak said:


> Duuuuude.....I'm having so much fun like bulding the deepest staircase posible.....But it's always snowing in my game, anyway to fix that ? D:


  Right now, no.  Snow maps are either a 10% or 20% chance of spawning when you do a new game, and Notch is currently attempting to make biomes in-game so that you can transition from dirt to snow.



mystery_penguin said:


> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll320/Mysterypegnuin/obsidian.png
> mining obsidian is taking forever


  Well, to be fair, it doesn't have much use in Single Player at the moment.  Only really useful for fun or black structures.  Now, when Survival Multiplayer becomes available to the general populace in a manner that works...


----------



## Barak (Sep 20, 2010)

How did you get the pickaxe thing ? I'm getting tired of digging with my bare fist <.>


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2010)

Barak said:


> How did you get the pickaxe thing ? I'm getting tired of digging with my bare fist <.>



http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting#Tool_Recipes

You'll need pickaxes to get any sort of resource from stone.  A wooden pickaxe will let you be able to get stone and coal, but you need at least a stone pickaxe to mine iron, and then an iron pickaxe to mine any resource other than those (gold and diamond).


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 20, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Never played, but I just witnessed someone's entire Sunday being spent on this game. Looks kind of interesting and .. really "open"? I don't even quite get it.


 
Oh come on, just get it instead of being a silly person :v
You can play with Arc then, yay.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 20, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh come on, just get it instead of being a silly person :v
> You can play with Arc then, yay.


 
My entire life would probably collapse around me, without my noticing anything beyond the beautifully blocky glow of my screen.


----------



## Klaue (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah Minecraft
I used to play this quite often a couple of weeks ago. Here's my review, not that anyone would care:

*Minecraft Classic* (The free one)
It's pretty boring in singleplayer, but who uses that anyway. The online  modus is nice, but soon after you start playing, it kinda gets on your  nerves, especially if you just buildt a huge tower and accidently fell  down and had to build yourself a way up again, just to fall down again.  But fear not, there's a way around this, called the WOM client. It's  basically the Minecraft client with two hacks: The ability to fly and  the ability to go through blocks. The latter often doesn't work, but  it's the first one that you'll want. Just go to  http://www.worldofminecraft.com/Minecraft_Custom_Client_Wrapper_Download
Now, with this client, building is fun again because you're no longer  restricted by graphity. Still, after some time of building, it starts to  get annoying again because you do the same stuff over and over again.  That's the time you go to a custom server, for example one running the  MCZall custom server. So you might be wondering why you should care  about the server software, because at first glimpse, you don't really  see any difference. The thing is, those servers have custom building  commands that can save you lots of time. For example, on MCZall, there's  the command "/cuboid" that allows you to fill a cube with a block type  you want. "/cuboid wire" does the same in a wiremesh manner. "/spheroid"  is the same for balls (or circles) and so on. This allows you to build  the base of your castle (or whatever you want to build) in amazing  spead, leaving you more time doing the fun stuff. Also, commands like  "/copy cut" and "/paste" let you move your building around, for example  to make space for another one.

Now you have a custom client and a custom server. Happy now? I was. For a  while. But soon you notice all the griefing going on. You build your  awesome construct, log off, sleep, wake up, go to work, come back home  and want to improve your building. Good luck with that, because chances  are there's nothing left of it. It's crazy how many douchebags have  nothing better to do than just go around and destroy stuff. The few  servers that are immune to this are those that do not let guests build  anything, so you have to beg the admins to grant you build rights - too  much of a hassle most of the time. But there's one server where you can  get build rights without a problem and still be save from griefing: The  WOM Servers. All you have to do to get a builders account is make an  account on the website, which you probably allready have because you  downloaded the WOM client (at least, when I downloaded it, you had to  have a free account).
I had quite some fun on the WOM servers. Only thing that sucked: The  awesome commands I had on MCZall-Servers vanished. The WOM-Server has  commands too, but you as a normal member can't use them and to get  promoted, you have to build something overly perfect. Still, WOM client  plus WOM server was probably the most fun I had with minecraft classic.

One problem remains through all of this, though. Because maps can't be  endlessly large, they're regularly stripped of everything and started  anew. So, say you invest countless hours in an awesome building or  multiple decals or anything, it might be that they're gone a week later  without any possibility to save them - you'd have to redo them from  scratch. Because of that, I wanted to host my own servers. I allready  had an anti-grief-strategy and one for preserving stuff while still  getting space to build laid out and wanted to grab MCZall. Oh.. It's  Windows only. Not too bad, there are many Servers, let's try iCraft.  Hey, it runs on Linux, awesome. Too bad it lacks a feature that I need  for my strategy. Well, I tried out some other servers, But none really  met my expectations so finally, I gave up.

Summary: Minecraft Classic, using the right client software and the  right server is fun. It's like multiplayer lego and has the ability to  entertain quite some time, but only if you don't care that all your  stuff will vanish sequentially.

*Minecraft Alpha* (the pay-ware)
Minecraft Alpha is a refined version of Minecraft classic, but basically  the same. Just now, you don't have infinite building blocks but you  have to mine for them. To mine, you're able to build various tools. You  can also build other stuff like doors, which you weren't able in  Minecraft classic.
Perhaps an even bigger difference is that in Alpha, there are real  shadows. Caves are dark as fuck and without some torches, which you have  to build first, you won't see a thing. Also, it has a day/night cycle  with a night as dark as the deepest cave. If you do not figure out how  to make torches on your first day and find the ressources for them  (coal, which is wayy too seldomly found), you'll get eaten by a grue and  can start anew. Once you get the hang of it, it's not that hard  anymore. The monsters are few and far between, but all you do is build.  And build. And build. No story, no quests, no other people, no target,  no reason. As you can guess, it gets immensely boring over time. Also,  more valuable ressources (or in other words, ressources you could use to  build nice things like railroads) are really well hidden. When I  stopped playing, I was probably about 700 feet underground and still  only found common stone. I had not even enough iron to build a complete  armor with it.
It got boring fast. All you want is some iron, but you mine and mine and  mine and mine and mine and still don't even have a hand full. Also, you  always have to carry around 400 torches, because the torches are  magical and only start generating light when attached to a wall, but not  in your hands, so you either get lost in darkness or you have to glue a  torch to the wall every other block.

In conclusion: I bought alpha when I was at the height of my classic  fun. I bought it basically as a "thank you" for the classic, and I'm  happy that I did, because if I bought it because I wanted it, I would be  pissed because as of yet, it's not much more than just boring.
Alpha is basically an alpha version of the finished game and you'll get  the finished game for free when you buy alpha. The finished game should  contain a story mode, a multiplayer and so on, but griefing was included  as a real aspect of the game (called raiding, e.g. going into other  peoples castles and stealing their stuff) and I can't imagine that to be  fun, so I'll probably won't play the finished version

All in all, I can say (for myself) that minecraft classic is fun for  some time, but nothing I could play a long amount of time, and minecraft  alpha was a good idea but ultimately too boring to really play. Mind  you, that are my personal, subjective views, you might just as well  think alpha was awesome, like some people certainly do.


----------



## SerFox (Sep 20, 2010)

You know what? You all suck.

Stop whining about the graphics. I think the graphics are fantastic, very stylised and interesting. It makes a change from your dull Gears of War colour palette of 'brown' or 'different brown'. It's because of people like you that bitch and whine about retro styled graphics that games like this, Cave Story, VVVVVV, Dwarf Fortress, Hydorah and so on don't get the praise and appeal they deserve. If you think graphics are everything to a game, then fine, but don't come here bitching and whining about it. Go back to your XBOX's kids and let the grown -up's play.

Damn it.

-

With that over, I love this game  I'm really wanting to get into the multiplayer but can't find a server to settle in, too many giefes in the public ones and the private ones seem to be friends only.


----------



## Klaue (Sep 20, 2010)

You know, one can also just not like it if one has nothing against the graphics. I personally still enjoy text adventures from time to time, so graphics is pretty low on my list


----------



## Attaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Surprised no-one's really going on about how, until the server's fixed, alpha is free.  There really isn't much of an excuse to rag on the game if you can get at least a few days' enjoyment out of it for free, unless it's of the "so bad I have to share this story with you" quality.

I mean, I dislike FFVIII, but if given it for free a few days I'd eat that shit up.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

Question: when it costs money, how much is it normally?


----------



## Attaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Question: when it costs money, how much is it normally?


 $13 / 10â‚¬ for the half-off Alpha Sale, $26 / 20â‚¬ for full.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 20, 2010)

Barak said:


> Duuuuude.....I'm having so much fun like bulding the deepest staircase posible.....But it's always snowing in my game, anyway to fix that ? D:


 
Press F5 I believe


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 20, 2010)

reminds me of gmod, another awesome sandbox game


----------



## Attaman (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 22, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Wind-mill powered booster


 looks freaking awesome

I'd definitely build that even if I didn't have a mine-track


----------



## tigera117 (Sep 25, 2010)

I love this game, I play it all the time XD


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 25, 2010)

Progress so far.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2010)

God.. this game got me. First time in years that a game kept me up to the point where my eyes were fighting me for sleep, and yet I think "Just a little longer..."


----------



## Attaman (Sep 25, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Progress so far.


 
Nice.  I personally like the step-based construction style over cobblestone, but cobblestone is so much easier to make mega-structures with.  Well, unless you spend a ton of time going "Lava block, Water block, harvest cobblestone, repeat".  Also, those reeds are going to make a glorious library some day.


----------



## Sektor_ (Sep 26, 2010)

Minecraft is very unique in the sense of how much freedom it gives the player, which is why it is becoming so popular even though its graphics aren't overly detailed. 

Gameplay>Graphics, a game that is not fun, but looks good is not worth playing if it doesn't have what makes a game, the ability to entertain the player. 

Engaging storylines is second as it is important for characters to have a meaning and place within the game. Minecraft does not have a storyline, the player can make their own if they wish, which gives players the ability to be creative in the world they create for themselves or their character. 

Character development should come after this. A character should develop in some form to give that character meaning in their world. In Minecraft, you are the character or you create the character and give it its own story to develop in in any way you wish.

Graphics doesn't make the game, but good graphics is a bonus to a fun game. Good graphics, realistic or otherwise, makes the game world more pleasing to the eye. Minecraft has very basic graphics, but it doesn't make the game less fun. Being blocky is Minecraft's style as the blocks gives the ability for the player to easily stack objects almost anyway he/she wants.

The order of importance is my opinion, some may believe otherwise.


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 26, 2010)

A friend bought this for me, because I hate paypal, which I thought was sweet. I need to pay him back when I can. :3

As much as I like it, I can't help but hate it when Creepers hang around outside your house. Or worse, inside your house. It's like a cube-based horror game sometimes. >:


----------



## Attaman (Sep 26, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> As much as I like it, I can't help but hate it when Creepers hang around outside your house. Or worse, inside your house. It's like a cube-based horror game sometimes. >:


 
Try accidentally digging into a dungeon, then learning it's a Creeper Dungeon.  You dug into it from above.  While standing on the block.


----------



## Markov (Sep 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You dug into it from above.  While standing on the block.


 
Rule 1 in Minecraft is never dig straight down.

Rule 2 in Minecraft is *never dig straight down.*


----------



## Riley (Sep 26, 2010)

Markov said:


> Rule 1 in Minecraft is never dig straight down.
> 
> Rule 2 in Minecraft is *never dig straight down.*


 
Never dig straight up, either.  Digging vertically in Minecraft is just asking to fall into a giant abyss or die by falling lava.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 26, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Heard about how badass it is. tbh Its just not my scene. Creativity is for art. When I'm playing a game, I want everything set out for me to play with. I don't want to have to invent the fucking chess board and hand-lathe every piece.


 pretty much this


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

I have an EXE of minecraft alpha distrubed by Notch when the site fell down, but it doesn't support network, so free log in to the latest minecraft alpha since then.

I use it a lot, and built a HUGE mansion.
Then, I was bored to hell, and I built an ever bigger one.
I unlike many others, didn't start out in buildings of stone, but of DIRT.
I had a cave right underneath my house, which was wooden and tall.
My friend came and used flint and steel on it to see how fast it spreads.
No more house.
So I built another one out of glass, silver, bricks and gold.
Was cool.


I have a save file that I edited by editors of minecraft to make it more awesome. I fulfilled my monster mashing and survival part, now I just build, build and build.


----------

